# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Umetak za novorođenče - kada ga ukloniti

## Jesen u meni

Kada se može ukloniti umetak za novorođenče iz auto-sjedalice?
Ne sjećam se da je bilo išta o tome u uputama proizvođača (imamo neo nato sjedalicu iz kompleta 3u1 kolica).

Čini mi se da je malenom postalo lagano tijesno. ima skoro 9 kg i 72 cm i u platnenim je pelenama pa i to malo povisi guzu, no "problem" je više u širini, nego visini. 

remenje je na predzadnjem mjestu i sad mu izlazi iz sjedalice dosta ispod razine ramena. da i njih dignemo?

imamo na sjedalu u autu podbačene one role za plivanje. možemo li i njih izbaciti pa sjedalicu staviti direktno na sjedalo?
hvala unaprijed na odgovorima.

----------


## rahela

za početak probaj naći upute i provjeriti, ali mislim da možeš maknuti umetak - oni se obično miču sa oko 6 mjeseci
kad makneš umetak vidi kako mu stoje remenčići na ramenima, i kako bi bilo kad bi povisila za jedan utor
dokle god je sjedalica suprotno smjeru vožnje remenčići trebaju biti nešto ispod razine ramena
što se rola tiče, izbaci ih, pa vidi kako stoji sjedalica bez njih
s obzirom da je sad već veći bebač, sjedalica može biti "uspravljenija" što je u biti i bolje

----------


## mare41

naša cura je 3 i po mjeseca, preko 6 kg, i baš joj je tijesno s umetkom, znači, ne diramo? nemamo uputstva, jedino da nađemo na netu

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja sam našem sumo borcu kad mu je postalo tijesno (kad je lijepo držao glavicu, mislim sa oko 2 i pol mjeseca i 7 i po kg  :Shock: ) uklonila onaj dio jastučića za novorođenče koji fiksira glavicu, a onu spužvu koja izravnava položaj leđa u sjedalici (izvuče se iz džepića na umetku za novorođenče) uvukla ispod navlake. AS je MC Cabriofix.

----------


## mare41

imamo istu as, naša rambica drži glavicu i jako joj naknap, probat ćemo tako ko vi

----------


## Lutonjica

mi smo to izvadili negdje s 2-3 mjeseca starosti

----------


## Lutonjica

a ono oko glavice uopće nismo koristili

----------


## roby

Ja sam isto izvadila prije tri dana. K ima tri mjeseca.

----------

